# Back pedal braking on child's bike



## Markymark (11 Nov 2013)

My 4 year old has just learnt to cycle and is doing really well on her specialized. The problem is the back pedal braking is making it very difficult for her to set off as she's not quite got the coordination yet.

Am I wise to be thinking about removing it as she doesn't use it, and is it an easy thing to do?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2013)

She will learn, takes a little time, but she will. Persevere. 

Inarauk jnr has the same bike I guess (Spesh Hotrock?)
He is 3 and half and took him a few weeks to get used to it, but now he's zooming along, stopping and starting no problems.


----------



## Markymark (11 Nov 2013)

Does he use the back pedal braking though?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2013)

Yes he does.... can do some wicked skids


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2013)

I'd persevere a bit. My children learnt on bikes with pedal brakes and still ride bikes with them.

However, I hadn't quite realised that this meant they're not very good at using handbrakes until my elder daughter borrowed her cousin's bike earlier in the year. Her first first ride involved shooting out-of-control down a fairly steep incline and into the side of a parked car.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2013)

We've got a back pedal Puky in the fleet, kid1 got on fine with it, kid2 just about to embark.


----------



## XRHYSX (12 Nov 2013)

I have the same bike for my 3 yr old, at the moment he has no peddles on it and just uses it as a balance bike, I have tried putting the peddles on a few times but having the 'back brake' proves a problem, will try again with him in the summer, but in the meantime he's lovin' his bike


----------



## Markymark (13 Nov 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> I have the same bike for my 3 yr old, at the moment he has no peddles on it and just uses it as a balance bike, I have tried putting the peddles on a few times but having the 'back brake' proves a problem, will try again with him in the summer, but in the meantime he's lovin' his bike


I did the same. Balance bike for a while until I could see she was coasting for a few metres on small slopes. Pedals on and she rode off, literally, the first time. I still often has to push start her unless its an easy start, but she starts off with her left leg and if that's towards the rear, she presses down on it effectivwy braking.


----------

